# Last week



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well this is the last week of deer season here in va, unless of course you are 1 of the lucky ones that has a piece of land to hunt in the late bow season that runs throught march. So if any of you have some and are feeling sorry for me ...hit me up.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I feel your pain, same problem for me in NC


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Times two on the property thing along with custom! There is a two week turkey season at the end of Jan.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Hate to say it, but almost glad to see it go so I can get back to all the day to day stuff I dropped in October. Time now to clean guns, tune up cars, etc. I always get a little burned out towards end of season, but less so as I get older. Hope everyone has good luck today!


----------

